# Best Europe exchange options summer 2014?



## DebBrown (Mar 3, 2013)

We'd like to take the family on a trip to Europe in the summer of 2014.  We're open to any possibilities that can work with timeshares.  We'd already done the UK extensively so would like to consider other areas.

We have weeks deposited with II and DAE.  What areas do we have the best shot at?  We'd probably need more than one unit for the same calendar week.

I appreciate any advice and all insights!

Deb


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 3, 2013)

With most exchange companies, the best shot at exchanges will be Spain, the Canaries, Portugal, and Malta.  All of them are interesting places.  DAE has been getting some interesting Italy inventory, lately.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Carolinian,
Thanks for the help.  I was guessing that Spain was our best option.  I remember seeing many units in the Costa del Sol area.  I'll see what DAE has to say but it's always good to start with a little knowledge.

Deb


----------



## Suebe (Mar 9, 2013)

Portugal might be a good option as well. There are a number of resorts along the Algarve.  I have holidayed in both the Algarve and Costa del Sol, and might be able to give you more information if there are specific resorts you are looking at.  

There may be limited availability at some resorts during the summer months (especially July/August time when many Europeans holiday in these areas).

It also depends how hot you like it as temperatures can soar in these areas in summer. 

Sue


----------



## Carol C (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Deb...I loved Mallorca, Spain...I stayed two weeks in two different resorts and never got bored. You will also enjoy bookending your Mallorca visit with a few days in Barcelona to see the Gaudi architectural wonders. II has good inventory in Mallorca, including a Marriott. I stayed at Cala Pi and also that Marriott...prefer Cala Pi for location though (and it's very European).


----------

